# Hydor Koralia 240 - can I stupid fish proof this?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a feeling I know how my fish died, and I think its because tiny fish who likes nice cave things might have accidently chosen the powerhead as a cave when it tripped off in the night, and tripped on when my spouse came around. do you think if i cut a circle of tulle out and glued it to the front, that I might reduce risk of fish entry?

do you think hte tulle will stay attached?


----------

